# Katia's journal



## Katia7 (Mar 4, 2004)

Wanted to start a journal here mainly to get some support and advice, since I haven't been able to stick to my diet. Eh, why do I love food so much?

Stats: 5'0, about 110-115 lb, bf% not sure but guessing about 26%.

Goals: get to a low enough bf%  and gain enough muscle to look toned.

*Diet Plan:* 
OK here's the plan that I was suggested to follow (it's a about 60-20-20 plan with 2 refeeds a week, not sure of the calories, I'm coming up with about 1,000 is that right?): 
_________________________________________________
Meal #1
3 egg whites
2oz chicken or turkey 
1/3 cup oats before cooking

Meal #2
1 scoop protein powder
12 oz water 
5 strawberries 
1 apple
or
5oz chicken or turkey breast
5 strawberries

Meal #3
5oz chicken 
4oz sweet potato or ½ cup brown/wild rice
1 cup veggies or salad with 2TBS low cal dressing

Meal #4
Same as meal 2

Meal #5
5oz lean beef, chicken or turkey
1 cup veggies
1tsp fish oil

Carb-load mealon Wednesday and Saturday
Meal #5 
¾ cup cooked brown rice or oats
4oz sweet or red potato
1 banana
1 cup veggies
1tbsp fish oil
________________________________________________

*Workout:* 
Alternating upper and lower body and 5-6 days of cardio a week.

*Things I REALLY need to work at: * 
1) drinking at least 3L of water
2) watch my carbs (IBS problems) and ofcourse calories

Any suggestions are MORE then welcome (I have no clue what I'm doing lol).


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

Hi Katia  Awesome to see that you started a journal, its a wonderful way to help you stay on track and get advice! 

diet looks good! this looks similar to the Beverly International diet is it not. 
and I think the calories are a bit more than 1000, buts thats good!  dont want to go too low!!  
my only suggestion would be to add more healthy fats. are you just taking fish oil caps ? or what do you mean tsp. ? is it liquid fish oil??? 
Id also keep the cardio lower than 5-6 days. I start with 3-4. that way once you hit a plateau you could add more or change the cardio. 

best of luck girlie, Ill be following!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2004)

You can use www.fitday.com to figure out your calories if you need to.  And if Jen is watching you you are in good hands.
Gary


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 4, 2004)

Jen.. Thanks hon  .  Yup, I was told the diet is from Beverly International (althugh I have no clue what that is lol).
The fish oild that I use is in liquid form so yeah, it's by teaspoons.  It's flavored with lemon juice so you can't taste the fish oil at all.
Adding more healthy fats?  how much at to what meals?
Do you know aproximately what my calorie range should be on the regular days (not the refeeds)?
Why cardio only 3-4 days?  I've been doing cardio about 5 days a week for about 45 to 60 min.  Should I slowly lower it or can I just cut down to 3-4 right away?

gwcaton.. Thanks! I use fiday all the time.  It's AWSOME.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 4, 2004)

Ahhh Yes I have heard of that flavoured fish oil.. is it any good? I may look into it! 
I would add 2 more teaspoons of the fish oil. add 1 each to meal 2 and 4 with the shake. 
I would also not limit yourself on the fiberous veggies. although the outline says 1cup, you can easily eat more to help fill you up. the carbs and calories are nil' in them and it takes your body more energy to digest them than there is actaully in them. full of nutrients as well! 
Id say just from a ruff estimate(with the added fats now too), theres about 1300 calories there. give or take, depending on size of apples, what meat your choose and your protein powder. 
wow you have been doing alot of cardio. Id cut it back to 4 days this week and then next week only do 3, and make at least 2 of them HIIT (high intensity interval training). too much cardio can hinder results with a low calorie diet, pushing your body into famine mode. use it as a back up when progress slows and you hit a plateau. that will help boost things along again just by maybe adding another day or changing the pace, intensity.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 5, 2004)

OK here goes day 1...

*Diet:* 
9:00--3 whites, 2oz deli turkey, 1/3c oats
1:30--1/2c brown rice, 5oz chicken, 2Tbs salsa
4:45--1/2c tuna, 1tsp fish oil, 2c lettus, 2Tbs salsa
6:30--low carb tortilla, soy cheese, 2oz beef, broccoli
planning on having--5 strawberries, protein crepes (1scoop egg protein, 3 whites) although I'm not hungry at all  .. this is very unusual for me

Cals: 1030
P-142g--59%
C-69g-21
F-22g-20

*Water:* 2L done... working on the 3rd one

*Workout:*
Squats: 10x45, 2x10x55
Glut Ham Raise: 3x10x15 
Seated Calf Raise: 10x10, 10x20, 10x30, 2x15x35
Seated Adductors: 9x70, 2x8x70
Seated Abductors:8x70, 5x70, 10x50
Ball Crunches:20, 15

*Cardio{/B]: bike 45 min

When it comes to flattening the abs, is it better to do them with no weight, many reps or to use a weight and do 8 to 10 reps?*


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 6, 2004)

My stomach feels HORRIBLE today.. very bloated.. I hate IBS!
Workout sucked too because of that.

*Cardio*: 30 min step class (could only do half of it because of the stomach 

*Workout*: couldn't finish this either 
Incline DB Press: 3x8x two 12s
Tricep Kickbacks: 8x8lb, 2x8x10lb
BB Curls: 10xEZ bar, 8xEZ, 7xEZ

*Diet:*
not even worth posting


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey hon! 
I deal w. IBS too..it sucks but you CAN control it I promise!
I never use weights for abs because I dont want ANY added thickness there.. I like doing crunches on an exercise ball


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 6, 2004)

hey hon, 
Yeah IBS is torture.  I'm sick of wearing baggy sweaters just to hide my stomach.  How do you control it?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 6, 2004)

Just noticed this.  I have IBS problems too.  It might help if you explained a little about your condition/what caused it/past history etc as it varies from person to person.

For me dietwise I have been simply eliminating most of those foods that cause problems.  Anything that bloats excessively is out of there etc. 

IBS is torture if you continually aggravate the condition.  Found this out, I have!


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

What is IBS?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 6, 2004)

irritable bowel syndrome


----------



## sara (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 6, 2004)

I have IBS-C and bloating.  
I used to have an eating dissorder (anorexia) which later turned into binging.  So I think that's what might've caused it, although I really have no idea.  Drs are ofcourse no help, but they did a lactose/glucose test on me and the glucose came positive.  So now I'm on antibiotics.  But I'm pretty sure there's more to it then this.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 6, 2004)

be careful w/ antibiotics. they kill the good bacteria in your digestive tract. if u must take them, take some probiotics such as acidophilus or a combo containing acidophilus in it to prevent too much damage from occuring.

www.helpforibs.com very helpful website


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 6, 2004)

Rather than posting a bunch of unnecessary clutter...

My thoughts on IBS


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thaks guys for all the help... 
I guess I need to post more info....

Supliments I take now:
Zelnorm (used to work much better then now)
Antibiotics
Magnesium
Acidophilus
Digestive Enzymes
5-HTP

Things I've done in the past:
Colon cleanse.. which did NOTHING and actually made things worse I think
Parasite cleanse.. don't think it did much either

I've read a lot about Dr. Clarks liver cleanse (my dad is doing that now--for allergies-- and says he's almost coninced that it would help me with my stomach problems)


----------



## jstar (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi Katia (I love your name, it's so pretty!)

IBS seems to be a common problem with folks around here. I am sorry I can't offer any solutions....

Your leg w/o looks good although I would concentrate more on doing compound movements such as squats (which you did), leg presses, and lunges. Adductors and abductors are not as effective. If you need help with a new workout plan I would be more than happy to assist.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi jstar, 
Thanks 
If you could help me with a new workout plan that would be great   The routine I'm following now has some exercises that I've never seen before so half of the time I dont' know what I'm doing lol.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 7, 2004)

I decided to take a break from the gym and the diet too.. just to try and see if maybe the foods I usually eat (which I think are healthy) give me trouble.  Supprisingly I feel a bit better.. and I ate some JUNK today lol...white rice, ice cream


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

did someone say icecream??  
its good that your able to listen to your body and realize your not ready for strict dieting. 
hope you get feeling better overall!


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 7, 2004)

It definitely helped me when I put controlling my IBS symptoms as a larger priority than maintaining specific bbing goals.  General physical comfort from one day to the next means a heck of a lot to me!

Glad to see you are able to free your mind and shift your perspective enough to see what works for you in that regard.  

Ice cream was a good choice.  Methinks that would make most people feel good =D.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 7, 2004)

_ 
IBS
http://www.panix.com/~ibs/
_


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks guys,
I'm not compeletely off of the strict dieting.. just today.  However, I wonder if some of the foods that I think are healthy are really not healthy for *me*.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 8, 2004)

Eh, I didnt' sleep all night...my stomach was VERY uncomfortable all night (very bloated).   I'm eating A LOT of fiber one today and water.  Had some yesterday felt a tiny bit better this morning.

I think I need another diet plan? Is it still possible to loose weight without agrivating my stomach?.. I think the high protein did it (unless it was something I ate)


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

awww Kat Im sorry to hear that your not feeling well! Hope that it calms down soon!  

can you remember when it started to bother you? and what you ate before?


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 8, 2004)

Thank hon 
well all this started years ago.  Sometimes it's menagable and sometimes it just goes NUTS.
I'm guessing it's the high protein/lack of fiber? Or maybe it's the cottage cheese and the protein shakes?
It starts with me feeling a little bad.. I skip the gym.. which causes me to stress.. which leads to a binge... and the cycle continues... I need to make it stop.  I haven't been to the gym in 3 days now  .. all I do is eat.


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Mar 9, 2004)

Suggestion drop all shakes and Cottage cheese.  Number one rule people with IBS-c stop all diary products because it could trigger spastic colon.  Increase mag/calcium mixture and thaty should help to level things out.  It all comes down to just controling stress becuase stress raises cortisol levels and that is not good..  Try the Triphala, body doesn;t get depenedant on it.  INcreasing stress is main reason why abominal fat is increased in both male and female !!!


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 10, 2004)

OK now that I sort of figured out what was causing me all these problems (thanks hardasnails1973!  ) I'm ready to get back to dieting.  What was causing all this was one or all of the following: dairy, shakes, peanut butter, lack of fiber.  Stress probably has somethign to do with this also.. maybe yoga will help?

Here're the changes to the diet (please let me know what you think):
____________________________
Vegetable juice 1st thing in AM

Meal #1
3 egg whites
2oz chicken or turkey (I usually use deli)
1/3 cup oats before cooking

Meal #2
5oz chicken 
4oz sweet potato or ½ cup brown/wild rice
cooked vegies

Meal #3
2 oz deli turkey
low carb tortila
lettus

Meal #4
4oz tuna
2c lettus
2Tbs salsa
1tsp fish oil

Meal #5
5oz chicken or shrimp
1 cup veggies
1tsp fish oil

_This is aproximately 50%p-20%c-30%f _

Carb-load meal on Thursday and Sunday
Meal #5 
¾ cup cooked brown rice or oats
4oz sweet or red potato
1 banana
1 cup veggies
1tbsp fish oil
_______________________________


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Katia7 *_
> OK now that I sort of figured out what was causing me all these problems (thanks hardasnails1973!  ) I'm ready to get back to dieting.  What was causing all this was one or all of the following: dairy, shakes, peanut butter, lack of fiber.  Stress probably has somethign to do with this also.. maybe yoga will help?
> 
> Here're the changes to the diet (please let me know what you think):
> ...



Im glad to see that you were able to figure out what was making you feel so ill!  
diet looks good although a couple suggestions
-ditch the deli meat.. make it real meat!! 
-add 1 more teaspoon of fish oil in there. with meal 3 would be good.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 10, 2004)

oh oops..   ...you're right.. there actually is suppose to be 1tsp of fish oil at meal #3 .. I forgot to add it.  

I hate that I can't edit anything here.  

I was wondering if someone could help me with a 3 days split (Tues, Thurs, Sat) workout routine?


----------



## atherjen (Mar 10, 2004)

how about something like this

tues-back/biceps
thurs-chest/shoulders/triceps
sat-legs/abs

do cardio on your off days. 3 days a week is defintly enough. Id suggest doing HIIT for at least 2 of them. 20mins and a 5min warmup and cooldown


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 10, 2004)

That sounds great! 
Do you mind telling me what exercises to do and how many reps/sets for each?  Something not too complicated though.. I'm farely new to gym weights (used to just to take just classes for weight training).


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Supliments:* Acidaphilus, Digestive Enzymes, Pselium, Magnesium

*Water*: 2L

*Diet:* 
9:00-- 1/3c veggie juice
9:30--1 whole egg, 1 white, 1/3c oats
12:00--5oz chicken, 1/2c brown rice, spinach, tomatoe, 1tsp rice vinegar
3:00-- apple someone ate my tuna salad  and I was running late
7:30-- 2 shrimp, 4oz chicken, mushrooms and onions, 1 tsp butter, 50 baby corrots  I think I binged on carrots  

Cals--950
F-19g--20%
C-121g--46%
P-75-34%


*Workout: 4:00-5:00* Chest/Shoulders/ Tri
BB Bench press-- 14x30, 12x30, 10x30
Incl DB Bench press: 8xtwo10s, 2x10xtwo10s, 
Flyes: 2x8xtwo12s, 6xtwo12s
Millitary Press:2x8xtwo10s, 7xtwo10s
DB Side Lateral Raise: 3x12xtwo8s
Tri Extensions: 2x8x15, 7x15
Kickbacks: 2x15xtwo5s (both arms at the same time) 8x12 (one arm at a time

Cardio:  11:00--30 min step aerobics, 5:00--30 min bike


Bought a new computer and it's not working, and after half hour on the phone with the support service guy--who made me open up the computer--I have to take in to get fixed... it's bran new!    ...eh


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 12, 2004)

WOW, those are some low cals. I'd be staaarving lol.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 12, 2004)

I know... I'm suppose to be getting around 1300... but it's not eary to eat when the stomach is being weird


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2004)

Do lean protein upset you tummy too? 75g is not near enough protein while training, IMO


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 12, 2004)

Jill... I'm not sure, a wholistic Dr told me to eat  low protein (20%).. something about how its hard on digestion and that it's hard on the  kidneys.  I don't think that's necessaraly true in my case.  I usually get about 40% to 50% protein, but today everything was a bit off becuse someone ate my tuna salad and my cals are a bit low.


----------



## jstar (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi Katia, 
How is your tummy feeling?

If you still need help w/designing a routine just PM me and I will help


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 13, 2004)

Hi Jstar, 
I'm feeling much better 

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 13, 2004)

*Supliments:* Acidaphilus, Digestive Enzymes, Pselium, Magnesium

*Water:* 2L

*Diet:*
9:00-- 1/3c veggie juice
9:30--1 whole egg, 1 white, 1/3c oats
1:00--4oz chicken, mushrooms and onions, 1 tsp butter
3:00-- 4oz chicken, mushrooms and onions, 1 tsp butter
8:30-- 7 shrimp, 4oz chicken, mushrooms and onions, 1 tsp butter, 3/4c rice, yogurt, rye bread, fiber one  this was too much food.. I couldnt' get to food earlier.. I guess I let myself get too hungry  

Cals--1641
F-34g--20%
C-201g--42%
P-152-38%

*Workout: *
Squats: 12x55, 10x60, 8x60
Leg Press: 11x70, 10x70, 11x70
Leg Curls:12x60, 10x70, 12x70
Leg Extensions:9x70, 2x7x70
Seated calf raises: 3x20x45

Cardio: 30 min bike


----------



## jstar (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey girl, 

I got your PM. Now you check yours


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 14, 2004)

OMG.. I would KILL for some chocolate now .  My lunch was a bit too big too.. about 600 calories (I'm suppose to have 1300 for the whole days.. which is 200-300 cals per meal).


----------



## jstar (Mar 14, 2004)

Don't let that throw your whole day hun.  I just screwed up a little today too (too many carbs) but I am not gonna let it bring me down and just get right back on track


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 14, 2004)

yeah today is a big OOPS!!! and TTOM is not helping it either. 

I'll post all the junk I ate in a min.


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 14, 2004)

*Suploments:* Acidaphilus, Digestive Enzymes, Pselium, Magnesium

Water: 1.5L... working on more water

*Diet (or lack there of):*
9:30--veggie juice
10:00--1whole egg, 1 white, 1/3c oats
1:30--1/2c rice, 5oz chicken, mushrooms, cucumber, fat free yogurt, rye bread  
2:00--banana, pear 
3:00--chocolate pudding, Italian bread, plain yogurt, strawberries  
5:30-- fish, carrots

Cals: 1751  
P--100g--24%
C--258--55%
F--39g--21%

*Cardio:* 30 min elliptical, 15 min bike

I'm never gonna loose weight if I continue on eating like this.
Stupid chocolate cravings .  I used to drink chcolate shakes.. which sort of helped.. but now I can't even have those 

If anyone has any none dairy/sugar chcolate ideas.. PLEASE let me know.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 14, 2004)

I don't see why chocolate shakes can't still work fine.  Just use actual cocoa powder.  It is low fat and low cal at 20 cals per tablespoon and it doesn't take hardly any to give a strong chocolate flavor imo.  If you can handle any of the artificial sweeteners then you are all set pretty much.

Black star lab's flavoring pouches taste great too. They are for the most part made using sucralose and a little tiny amount of cocoa or vanilla flavorings.

I just think cocoa is as close as you will get to real chocolate without having to use much


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 14, 2004)

Is it just plain cocoa?  Not whey?.. never thought of that.. what do you mix that into?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 14, 2004)

well you could combine other spices etc with a regular or dutch processed cocoa for example.

If you can tolerate any kind of protein at all, just get something like egg or soy isolate...anything nondairy that you know doesn't cause problems.

if you don't want a protein shake, maybe look for a thickener of some kind.  I am just guessing but some type of fiber would work as a good thickener.  Metamucil or some other psyllium.  Or maybe xantham gum or arrowroot powder if you don't mind the carbs...or even a tad bit of corn starch if you wanted to make your own pudding etc.

as far as sweeteners..take your pick.  stevia, acesulfame K, sucralose, all kinds.

add stuff like vanilla, cinammon, almond extract...if you want some fat in it, try a tiny amount of coconut butter or olive oil if it doesn't bother you.  Just a few ideas.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

you can take a heaping Tbls of cocoa powder, mix it with hot water, put in the microwave to heat it up, then add splenda and 1T. half/half and its just like real hot chocolate! I like!


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'll deffinately try those.   

Atherjen.. I LOVE your monkey avitar... that's too cute!!!!


----------



## Katia7 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Diet:*
I wont' even post all the sugar and carbs I had today.  Started out with just a small piece of apple out of a pie (living with parents SUCKS).. and I was craving sugar after that like crazy.. and finally gave in (slice of pie, bagel, chocolate pudding, bread, yogurt)    .. I hope my stomach won't be too bad tomorrow

eh at least I worked out:
*Workout:*
Wide Grip Pulldown: 8x40, 7x40, 11x30
BB Cable Rows: 2x9x30, 8x30
DB One Arm Rows: 6Rx15, 8Lx15, 7Rx15, 9Lx15, 8Rx15, 9Lx15
Upright Rows: 3x12x20
BB Bicep Curls: 3x12x20
DB Hammer Curls: 2x10x10, 9x10
Hyperextensions: 2x12x15

Cardio: 30 min Eliptical


----------

